# Mom out of water



## Pixiekid (Nov 2, 2019)

Bear with me- I’m a summer loving mom with a teenager insisting on snowboarding....I’ve only one question to start with: boots. I’ve seen some sites that say you can use regular snow boots. Is this true? Or- are there snowboard specific boots? I mean, I’m not opposed to buying the boy what he needs- but as he is a newbie, just starting out- like...has never even done this—I’m looking into used equipment and the boots are where I’m not sure which direction to go. 
any advice?


----------



## Scalpelman (Dec 5, 2017)

Yes snowboard specific boots. They are the most important part. In the old days when I was a wee lad we used Sorel boots. But those days are long gone. If he has never gone snowboarding before, just rent to make sure it’s something he really likes. Then get him properly fitted.


----------



## wrathfuldeity (Oct 5, 2007)

Depending on your kid's attitude, athleticism and determination, how near is the hill, how many times he might go. And most importantly his willingness to invest in the activity.

The oldest will go snowboarding, and he will complain all day while I pay for everything (which only happened once). Another kid who thinks its fun and if the conditions are good (sunny and fluffy) but frequently he would rather do jujitsu...he goes 2-3 times a season. (and he worked at the hill 1 winter). The youngest loved the snowy life, worked for her pass, gear and etc. Her sophomore year put in 60 days, jr year 80 and her sr yr did 100+ of both skiing and snowboarding.

Point is, kids need to invest. I finally wised up with the youngest and told her the following: I'm not going to say yes and I not going to say no. But asked her "what is your plan to make it happen?" When she was in elementary school, we paid for most things but she had chores. In jr high, I matched her dollar for dollar for her gear but she had to come up with her season's pass. In high school she had learned to be pretty much self-sponsoring, doing house sitting, house painting, childcare and etc in the summer and learned about wheeling/dealing and how to get "flowed gear". When she was 15/16yrs old she was a ski and snowboard instructor and at 17 did her sr project training with the ski patrol, which in turn they would take her to the backcountry and ski lines that most mortals only dream about.

So, at first, I would just rent gear at the hill to see if he will really take to it (its a pretty rough sport to get going). If he takes to it, give him a budget and say you got friends...figure it out and make it happen.

Edit, take him to a used gear place, CL or a ski swap and have him try on boots. If he is still growing he could likely grow out of boots in a season...don't buy new gear until he stops growing and he commits to it.

And if he is really into it, he should become a lurker around here...there are tons of information and willingness to help newbs.


----------



## timmytard (Mar 19, 2009)

Pixiekid said:


> Bear with me- I’m a summer loving mom with a teenager insisting on snowboarding....I’ve only one question to start with: boots. I’ve seen some sites that say you can use regular snow boots. Is this true? Or- are there snowboard specific boots? I mean, I’m not opposed to buying the boy what he needs- but as he is a newbie, just starting out- like...has never even done this—I’m looking into used equipment and the boots are where I’m not sure which direction to go.
> any advice?



Yeah, you can't buy just regular snow boots lol
Unless you just don't ever want to hear anything about snowboarding ever again lol
I wouldn't even bother renting, that shit is garbage.
I'll sell you some gear for dirt cheap to get the kid going.
If he likes it, I'll sell you some good gear after

Try and get him a pass somewhere, if you don't, it makes it pretty tough to get a good amount of days in.
It's a lot harder to enjoy when your gear is shit & you're soaking wet & freezing. It can be done, but you really gotta want it bad.

Pm me & I'll hook you up 

TT

Does he skateboard at all? If so, you mide as well go full on, cause he's gonna love it.


----------



## Donutz (May 12, 2010)

As others have said, you don't know yet if he's going to stick with it, so it may be too early to buy equipment. Also, he will learn a few things from renting, and can offer opinions if/when you get to the point of buying.

A couple of points:
1. Boots are the most important part of your gear. If they are uncomfortable, or too loose, or have heel lift, the experience will suck no matter how good the other gear is.
2. Make him go up and rent at least 3-4 times. It'll teach him some basics about what is good and bad (and where it hurts) and by the 4th time up, he'll know if he's going to stick to it long-term.
3. Go to a specialty snowboarding or ski/boarding shop, not somewhere that also sells pools, shoes, and luggage. They will fit the boot properly.
4. It's tempting to order online to save some $, but that's a really bad idea until you know what you're doing.


----------



## freshy (Nov 18, 2009)

I mean some of us started in the 80's when Sorels were the high end snowboard boot, so yeah you can, but that doesn't really mean you should.


----------



## f00bar (Mar 6, 2014)

A few ways to tackle this
1. First few times out just rent. As you say, you have no idea what he'll like or won't like. At least for the first 1 or 2 times the cheapest way on the mountain is their lesson/rental package. What these are depends on the mountain. Without new people enjoying the experience and returning the areas will eventually close. Most areas have half way decent stuff that is pretty easy to learn on.

2. Find a place that does seasonal rentals. Prices will vary, but for < $150 you can typically go to a ski/snowboard shop and rent for the season. The times out where this becomes more economical is probably around 4-5 times. You will tend to get a better fit than you do on the mountain if you rent as they have a bit more time to size things out as renting in the morning at the mountain can be like an assembly line. Rules of thumb, snowboard boot size is 1 less than shoe size. I know as a parent you are used to upsizing his shoes so you don't have to buy them every 4 months. These should be snug.

3. Find a ski swap for used. Lots of them will start between now and the next month. You can find some real good deals, but to be honest you don't know what you want or need and you never know what will be around. This will likely cost the most, but they are yours to keep and use the next year.


----------



## pabstbluribbin (Nov 26, 2019)

Generally agree with what others have said, only thing I will add is that sometimes having your own equipment forces you to stick it out and figure it out. In other words, if your son has a bad day (likely) and gets to return the equipment at the end of the day he may not ever try it again. If the equipment is sitting there staring at him after that bad day he's more likely to try again.

Take a look out on Craigslist, I found board/boots/bindings for my son last year (first timer) for $80 and it was still in much better condition than a rental. Already paid for itself. Worst case scenario he gives it up and you can likely just resell it on there for the same price...AND you never had to pay for the rental so saved yourself some cash in the process. Just taking 5 min to look on Denver craigslist right now without even shopping around and you can find a full setup for less than $100.


----------

